# Ridley Noah 2009/10 sizing



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

I'm deciding in favor of the Noah, but their odd sizing got me in a dilemma. Perhaps you guys can help me decide which Ridley size is the best for me.

A little background on my present bike for better reference. I'm currently riding a Cannondale Six 13, size 53, which is exactly 54 cm from the center of the seat tube to the center of the headset, measured right along the top tube. I would say this is a "perfect" size for me, my arms reach is comfortable w/o overstretching as well as my position on the saddle, w/o using any spacers between the headset and the stem (120mm), and the seat post clamps the saddle rails right on the middle, zero setback. With this set up I've done centuries w/o pain or problems.

I'm 5'8", weight 165 lbs, and my inseam is 31.75 inch. I don't have long arms or a long torso.

I know is either Small or XSmall, definitely not medium. I've ready in one post here that a 5'10" tall guys rides comfortably a XS!

*Which Ridley size do you think would best suit me?*

Thanks

Corsaire

W


----------



## smbrum (Jul 9, 2008)

i used to ride a Specialized Tarmac Pro size 52. I am 5'8 and this size felt good to me. I purchased the XS Noah and it is almost identical to the Tarmac geometry, at least from what I can remember. Anyway, the XS fits me perfectly.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

You're probably right on the border between XS and S. If your present bike fits you properly, choose the size that gives you a similar top tube measurement. 
I'm 6'1" and ride a medium Helium (same geo as Noah) w/a 120 stem.


----------



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

Going by Actual Top Tube on the Ridley:

S = 54.5 cm and 
XS = 52.5 cm

and considering I'm comfortable on a Six13 at 54 cm.

Would this mean then I should go for size SMALL (at 54.5) in Ridley?
Since it would be only 5 mm bigger than the size I ride now and perhaps I would just need a 110mm stem instead of the present 120mm?

On the other hand a size XS (52.5cm) on the Ridley would mean instead a 15 mm smaller size smaller than the present 54cm I ride comfortably.

*In other words, should I go bigger by 5mm (small) or smaller by 15mm (XS) off my present 54cm size?*

Is this reasoning correct?

Corsaire


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

Corsaire said:


> Going by Actual Top Tube on the Ridley:
> 
> S = 54.5 cm and
> XS = 52.5 cm
> ...


I'd say go with the small and the 110mm stem, versus the XS with a 130mm.
The bigger of the two would feel more like your C'dale than the smaller of the two choices.
The seat and head angles of the 54 C'dale and the S Ridley are the same (73.5s/73h)

Compare the geos, they're virtually the same...

http://www.ridley-bikes.com/pd/us/en-gb/1/110/road/Noah
http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/10/cusa/model-0RA91D_0RA91C.html


----------



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

Just to clarify. I have the 53 (54cm exact) size in Cannondale, a size I don't think they sale anymore. Cannondale now only sale: 52 size = 53.5cm and 54 size = 54.5cm just like Ridley's in Small. 
Cannondale stopped producing the 53 size (54cm), which is the one I have.

I know it's confusing. But I see your point, going SMALL in the Ridley size make so far more sense.

I wonder how would affect the handling a 130mm stem in a XS?

I just wonder how those 5'10" tall guys fit in the XS !
I'd like to know their stem size and inseam length...perhaps we could have more feedback from others with that experience.....thanks

Corsaire


----------



## chat2rsl (Dec 7, 2008)

I don't know if this will help but I am 5'6" and I ride a 2009 50cm Caad9 and a 2009 XS Noah. They both fit like a glove. Don't forget to look at the seat angle as well as the top tube measurement.


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

backinthesaddle said:


> You're probably right on the border between XS and S. If your present bike fits you properly, choose the size that gives you a similar top tube measurement.
> I'm 6'1" and ride a medium Helium (same geo as Noah) w/a 120 stem.


Curiously, what's your inseam?

I'm 6'1" with a 36" inseam and can't decide between the M and L. My current bike has a 57.5 ett run with a 120mm stem. I'd need to run a 130mm stem on the M since it has an ett of 56.5. That said, the L would be too long with the 58.5 ett and 72.5 seat angle. I'd need to run like a 100mm stem.


----------



## Hendley (Jun 18, 2008)

tyro said:


> Curiously, what's your inseam?
> 
> I'm 6'1" with a 36" inseam and can't decide between the M and L. My current bike has a 57.5 ett run with a 120mm stem. I'd need to run a 130mm stem on the M since it has an ett of 56.5. That said, the L would be too long with the 58.5 ett and 72.5 seat angle. I'd need to run like a 100mm stem.


I'm 6'2" with about 36"1/2 inside leg and ride an L size Excalibur with a 100mm stem and about 15mm of spacers. This gives me approx. 9-10cm drop (81cm saddle height). I'm pretty sure I could go with a 110mm stem, too, especially with shorter reach bars, but I've had lower back problems so keeping the fit fairly conservative for now.

In any case, the L is a great fit. The M might be do-able but very much on the small end of the range for me.

Ridley has a sizing recommendation chart on their homepage, by the way, which might help...


----------



## hppy4u (Sep 15, 2002)

Hey Corsaire,
Just saw your post on the Ridley and saw that you are referencing me and my bike ;-). At your height and inseam I still believe that you will be very happy on the XS. Not sure if you have bought all the components to build the bike or if you are just going to transfer your existing components off the Cannondale that would help everybody out with the sizing recommendations. Some issues worth considering:

1. According to the links provided above (albeit a little different since you mention you have a 53 and not a 54) the seat angle on the Cannondale is 0.5 deg. slacker on the Cannondale so you will inevitably need to slide your saddle back a little on the Ridley. My math tells me at your inseam (granted I don't know your exact bike setup) your saddle will be 0.5 cm further back on the Ridley meaning your effective top tube length is now 53cm.

2. The Cannondale geometry lists a slightly taller head tube (~1cm) so on the Ridley the 13cm head tube length on the XS will feel a little longer if you plan on riding zero stack.

3. Depending on your componentry selection (stem, bars and even your saddle) your reach could be lengthened/shortened considerably (+/- 2 cms easily) so you should definitely factor that into your decision. 

To help you out in your decision making process, I use a 120mm Deda Zero stem, 40cm Deda Newton 31.8, and the 2009 Campagnolo Super Record levers. In my experience, the Deda bars have some reach to them and coupled with the new Campy levers the overall reach is pretty long compared to my Colnago setup. I actualy have a 130mm stem on my Colnago (even though it has a 0.5cm longer top tube based on geometry charts) due to the older Campy levers and a set of cheaper bars that have a slightly shorter reach than my Dedas. All in all both bikes fit the same in terms of reach and fit. 

Additionally, this is purely an aesthetic decision but I don't really get why so many riders today opt for a larger frame that results in using stubby stems, very little seatpost showing, and having to slide their saddles all the way forward to minimize the reach. Maybe it's a compensation thing... ;-). In all seriousness, you have to remember that a lot of the racing bikes available are typically designed with aesthetics and pro rider feedback and if bikes at the trade shows and the pros are riding their bikes with 120-130mm stems then I would assume the frames are being designed with that end result in mind.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

There isn't much difference in the actual top tube for size Small Ridley S = 54.5, Six13 53 = 54. But the head tube on six13 is way shorter at 130mm compared to Ridley Small which is 145 and you said you don't use a spacer under the stem so assuming you use a 80 or 84 deg stem then if you go for size small Ridley a 110 or 120 stem with 73 rise should just about be a perfect match to your siz13.

On the other hand a size XS would be some 15 mm shorter on the top tube but with exact HT i.e. 130 mm so a 135 or 140 mm stem would replicate the fit of your size13 but there are not many stems above 130 and personally I think 110 - 130 stems provide best weight balance on bike and anything above or below that range would affect the bikes handling.

BTW here is geo table for your bike http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/06/geo-613.html


----------



## jp213214 (Nov 20, 2009)

If it helps, I just got an 2009 XS Noah. I'm between 5'6 and 5'7 and previously rode a trek 2.3 in the "54" size which is their small and has a top tube of about 54.3. The XS ridley is the perfect size for me. Could I make the size S work? Probably. But the XS is much more tailored to my body dimensions without the use of oddly sized stems or chopping the mast way down (and thus ruining any slim chance you might have on resale).


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

You do know that Ridley do an extended seat clamp, I think it adds 35 mm height to standard one which together with 18mm of spacers should give the new owner the chance to raise BB to saddle height by 50mm.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

toonraid said:


> You do know that Ridley do an extended seat clamp, I think it adds 35 mm height to standard one which together with 18mm of spacers should give the new owner the chance to raise BB to saddle height by 50mm.



They do the extended cap. It does not add any height to the mast itself. It simply allows you to run more spacers on top of the mast, inside of the cap. I have the deeper clamp on my Helium and it has allowed me to play with seat height, especially when fiddling with new saddles. It's $100 retail.


----------

